# Heavy 2 day period then NOTHING! PLEASE REPLY!!!



## tkeith8109

Ok, so after I came off of my birth control about 4 months ago my period has came back completely normal. I start my period on the 5th of the month every month now like clock work. This month my husband and I had sex either on my ovulation day or the day after and another day before it sometime within a few days time. That next week I started getting A LOT of discharge, almost looked like ovulation discharge (if you have ever had it it looks like rubber cement) anyways...I thought maybe I ovulated late, well on the 6th at like 1 am I went to the bathroom and noticed that I had started my period. I noticed that this period was a lot heavier than I'm used to. I woke up yesterday which was the 9th and it was gone so I'm assuming it went away sometime on the 8th and I didn't notice until that next morning. I went the whole day with no blood at all and this morning, the 10th, I went to the bathroom and a gush of blood came out and now it's gone again. Only a small amount of brownish red discharge-ish kind of blood is on the tp when I wipe. IDK what's going on. Like I said I'm not on bc anymore and we only use the pull out method. Could I be pregnant or could this be something that is normal for women? This is not normal for me at all, normally my periods last 4-5 days and either on day 3-4 it will go away and then come back for another half a day then gone again, but this time it just stopped completely then gushed a little then went away again, there was no tapering off it just stopped. Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## rbourre

I had this a couple months ago. My periods are usually 4-5 days and heavy for 3, medium on the 4th day and the 5th it's just spotting. That time, it was 2 days of heavy bleeding and I was thinking ugh this is going to be the period from hell. Then it just went away suddenly. A couple of days later, I had a bit more bleeding but that was it. 

I've been pretty regular since I stopped pumping for my daughter when she was 6 months old and this was weird for me. No idea what it was, I've had a couple of periods since then that were normal.


----------



## tkeith8109

Huh this is so weird. I just don't know what to think. I am only concerned because we did have sex on my o-day. I'm going to give it a couple of days to see what happens. I just hate not knowing what's going on with my body. My other 3 pregnancies have all been the same, but I know every one is different.


----------

